# DEADLY MEMORIES - Romantic Thriller



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

My new novel just came out yesterday.

*Deadly Memories*

​
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a d*mned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

_______________________________________________________

            

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pamela. . . . . .

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to Ann! for the welcome for my book.

Since this book is new, with no reviews, I'll give the story behind the writing. I started Deadly Memories, formerly Watercolor Memories, several years ago. The plot got so complicated that I put it aside for a long time. I couldn't figure out how to end it. So I wrote two other novels. Recently, I thought I better finish it. 

It's a thriller, also a romance. There's an abduction, torture, a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, smuggling, a car crash and a bombing. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - Free July 6th - untill Midnight*

It's now #6 in Romantic Suspense - #146 overall in Free Books

I hope you will all enjoy the novel,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories is in the Kindle top 100 for Romantic Suspense.  Now it has three nice reviews.

Here's one review:

5.0 out of 5 stars couldnt put it down 
By Cathy Sohl 
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

I was going to read for a little while, then get some stuff done around the house. I didn't put it down until I was finished. Very fast paced and I needed to know what was coming next. I'll be looking for more books to download by the same author.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I got an email, my first fanmail!, from a woman who liked the book.  I'm not putting in her name because it was a personal message.  Here is part of it.  It was so nice to receive.

Dear Pam,
    I just finished reading "Deadly Memories" and I  had to 
let you know that it is one of the best books I have ever read. 
The characters all became my friends, and I feel sad that I will 
no longer be involved in their lives.  It has everything to hold 
your attention: thrills, mystery, intrigue, and romance!  You have 
a winner here.  I think it ranks up there with the new rage, 
"Fifty Shades of Grey".  I will read your other books, and
look forward to what you write in the future.

(If you ever wonder if you should send a personal message to an author, they really appreciate it.  Of course I emailed back, thanking her.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*I love this review from Elva*.

5.0 out of 5 stars

The Details of the Deadly Memories and the lives in the balance. (dramatic music here!)
This is a very visual book - I saw it as a movie in my head.

Deadly Memories is basically a story of love and hate and secrets. But this is not a simple story because the characters are not simple and the plot is not simple. There are complications caused by the bad guys and the good guys. All because of secrets.

I don't want to give much of the plot away. Some things are not surprises, like the love stories. Some secrets are kept so people won't be hurt. Some secrets are just plain evil. some things are kept secret because a memory is too painful to recall.

Beautiful Andy McKight is a real estate broker who has built a hugely successful business. She learned a lot from handsome widower,Jake Montgomery, a contractor who teaches an advanced real estate brokerage class at the university. The real-estate savy Jake is known for loving beautiful woman, including his movie star (dead) wife. Now he devotes his time to raising his son and his work. Since taking Jake's class, he and Andy have become close friends. One of his secrets is that he's in love with Andrea.

Andy dates hunky Rolph Follet, the son of the French Ambassador, very cultured, very well-connected, very rich. Rolph has secrets.

When the story begins we learn that when Andrea left a super-star studded society, she has a wreck and is very seriously injured. She awakens with no memory but her body heals after months of rehab. In spite of the successful rehab, she suffers terrifying nightmares and debilitating headaches. Anytime she's close to remembering something about that night, the headaches come.

Rolph has kept business secrets. And his 'partners' give Andrea headaches.

What the heck is going on? Finally Andy sees a psychiatrist who does make some of her situation just about the time when things are becoming more dangerous for her. He continues to work with her to recover her memory.

It ends perfectly, with love and friendships and positive memories to make!

P.M. Richter has never disappointed me. Thanks, Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

There's abduction, torture, a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, smuggling, a car crash and a bombing. What's in store for the US if the gang goes through with their terrorist plot and a nightmare is leaked on the population?

Enjoy!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338729840&sr=1-1
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339251248&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hope you all will enjoy Deadly Memories.

For friends who like my novels, when you purchase one I send you a pretty gift. Here's the details: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/book-giveaway.html

Deadly Memories now has 5 great reviews!

Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

3 of 3 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars A different kind of story that draws the reader in and keeps them wondering what will happen next. 

A year ago or so, I read and loved both The Necromancer and Midnight Reflections, also by this author, so I was excited to find the newly released Deadly Memories in the Kindle store and eagerly made my purchase. Even if I hadn't recognized the author's name, I still would have bought this book because the excerpt provided was very compelling and had me immediately intrigued.

This carefully sculpted story did not disappoint; it is infused with romance, friendship, challenges, tragedy, mystery, conspiracy, despair, hope, and danger, all leading to a suspenseful showdown. It was slightly over 5,000 locations and I read it in 3 days. Had time allowed, I could have finished it in one day, but at least while reading the last 40%, it was so absorbing that it took my mind off the terrible allergies and headache I had been experiencing on that day. Actually, the entire time I was reading this story, I could easily envision it as a Lifetime, TNT or USA movie!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

1 of 1 people found the following review helpful
5.0 out of 5 stars Deadly Memories it was an enjoyable book., August 26, 2012
By Terri Wallace - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: Deadly Memories (Kindle Edition)

I just loved this book. It was a great page to page turner. I got lost in the book feeling the intensity of it being well written. It just seemed like I was in the book itself. Very realistic. Great characters that seemed so real. I have really enjoyed reading it. It took me three to four days of intense the beginning to end.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Complete novel is 326 pages in print.

There's abduction, torture, a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, smuggling, a car crash and a bombing. What's in store for the US if the gang goes through with their terrorist plot and a nightmare is leaked on the population?

Enjoy!

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339251248&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

NICE REVIEW

By Diana M. Hockley "lacock2" (Australia) 
  
The twists and machinations in this novel did not disappoint and neither did the characters who are well-rounded and likeable.

The only reservation I have with the plot, is that the heroine has recovered from a pretty serious car crash in six months with only a limp to show for it and no scars. Two years to eighteen months would have been more plausible.

Otherwise, well-written work and I will now check out more of this author's work


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

There's abduction, torture, a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, smuggling, a car crash and a bombing. What's in store for the US if the French gang goes through with their terrorist plot and a nightmare is leaked on the population? There's also romance and a wedding on the French Riviera.

Enjoy!

Amazon US: http://www.amazon.com/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1338729840&sr=1-1
Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339251248&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

This was the *first review* for Deadly Memories. Made me happy

_5.0 out of 5 stars A different kind of story that draws the reader in and keeps them wondering what will happen next._ (Almost 5 Stars) July 10, 2012

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

A year ago or so, I read and loved both The Necromancer and Midnight Reflections, also by this author, so I was excited to find the newly released Deadly Memories in the Kindle store and eagerly made my purchase. Even if I hadn't recognized the author's name, I still would have bought this book because the excerpt provided was very compelling and had me immediately intrigued.

This carefully sculpted story did not disappoint; it is infused with romance, friendship, challenges, tragedy, mystery, conspiracy, despair, hope, and danger, all leading to a suspenseful showdown. It was slightly over 5,000 locations and I read it in 3 days. Had time allowed, I could have finished it in one day, but at least while reading the last 40%, it was so absorbing that it took my mind off the terrible allergies and headache I had been experiencing on that day. Actually, the entire time I was reading this story, I could easily envision it as a Lifetime, TNT or USA movie!

I like that the romance aspect wasn't the usual formula and set a different kind of mood and pace. Andrea and Jake, the main characters, had already known each other for a few years and were good friends. Andrea was upfront about being in love with Jake, but Jake wasn't quite there, yet, or just couldn't admit it. As the story moved along, both characters became very vivid and made me feel as though I knew them very well. Other characters, motivations, and plotlines also became clear as the story developed and reached its satisfying conclusion. A nicely done and absorbing read!

Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339251248&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

FREE TODAY - For all my Kindleboard friends.

I hope you all will enjoy!  It's doing well in the free promo.  #60 in the store, #7 in Mystery & Thriller, #8 in Romantic Suspense.

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories - It's interesting that I'm getting emails from readers for this book.  This is something new for me.

Here's a nice one.  I'm not adding his name.

Dear Ms Richter,

I have never written to an author before, but your book "Deadly Memories" was the most spellbinding book I think I have ever read. I couldn't put it down till it was finished!. That's saying a lot, as I read about three to four books a week.  I'm retired, so don't have much else to do.

I jut bought your other three books for my Kindle to read. I hope they are as good as the last one.

Bill

(Receiving this meant so much--in case any of you readers want to make your favorite authors happy....)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Doing a countdown. Now I have 10 reviews for this book.

For those who like my novels, when you purchase one I send you a pretty gift. Here's the details: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/book-giveaway.html

Deadly Memories - What she can't remember might kill her.

There's abduction, torture, a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, smuggling, a car crash and a bombing. What's in store for the US if the French gang goes through with their terrorist plot and a nightmare is leaked on the population?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Pamela said:


> Doing a countdown. Now I have 10 reviews for this book.
> 
> For those who like my novels, when you purchase one I send you a pretty gift. Here's the details: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/book-giveaway.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for running it free today. It sounds so good, I put it on my personal Facebook page, and I just posted a link on the Kindle Deals Daily page, too.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks LisaGrace - I hope you enjoy the book.

It's Free - till midnight tonight. And here's the exciting part, at least for me. Stats over at Amazon in the free store.

​
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #6 Free in Kindle Store
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Mystery & Thrillers

It's also #1 in Romantic Suspense


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Countdown - Deadly Memories now has 35 reviews.  Most recent one:

5.0 out of 5 stars Impressed, 
By stamant27 - See all my reviews

This review is from: Deadly Memories (Kindle Edition)
Well written! Very discriptive and kept me guessing what and who commited the crime. Nice love story mixed in with it!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

For the countdown - now there's 42 reviews for Deadly Memories.

It's on the Popularity List - top 100 for Romantic Suspense.

Thanks for looking,
Pam

UK: UK:http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memor...9273013&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

For the countdown - 49 reviews for Deadly Memories

Newest review:

5.0 out of 5 stars It will keep you up all night, February 27, 2013
By Jeanette - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Once you open this book and begin reading you can't stop. Read the book in two settings The charters are not you're average individuals so that part a little far reaching. But overall a good murder mystery. THANKS

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339273013&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Countdown of reviews - Now there's 52


5.0 out of 5 stars Deadly Memories, March 8, 2013
By Faye Miller

A real thriller to the very end. Good character development. Once I started it I couldn't put it down. Great mystery!

_______________________

For those who like complicated plots.  This book took several years to write because it was so hard to pull all the threads together.  Lots of research went into it as well, on France, the Riviera, Filoviruses, large sail boats and on diplomatic immunity policy.

Thanks to the readers for reviews.  They are much appreciated.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Review countdown: 53


Fast paced with twists and turns. ” 
T. Underwood  |  15 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ 
Had some very likeable characters that I thought were well developed. ” 
J. Quillian  |  9 reviewers made a similar statement 
“ 
There are complications caused by the bad guys and the good guys. ” 
Elva Moser  |  3 reviewers made a similar statement 

Thanks for taking a look at the novel.
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK Review by Author Shirley Blane*

5.0 out of 5 stars Another winner from Pam Richter 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane

The latest exciting thriller from Ms Richter. I have enjoyed every one of her books. They are always gripping and exciting and this latest one didn't disappoint. The suspense held me and I couldn't put this book down. Yes, there is a romantic thread, but make no mistake, the author pulls no punches and this book should appeal to both sexes. Pam Richter has traveled and held a number of highly qualified posts and it shows. She writes with authority on a variety of matters, whether journeying to France, as our heroine does here, or exploring the dark twists of mind conditioning. Hence, although sometimes bloody and violent, her plots and her characters are always believable. If you haven't tried this author yet, I urge you to do so. You will not be disappointed.

For the countdown - now there are 55 reviews.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories is Featured Book - Today - Kindle Books and Tips

Here's the link to the site
http://wp.me/p2b82w-4q0

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

FREE - till Midnight - for all my friends here at Kindleboard



I hope you all enjoy the novel,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*UK Review by author Shirley Blane*

5.0 out of 5 stars Another winner from Pam Richter 3 Feb 2013 
By Mrs. S. A. Blane 
Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase
The latest exciting thriller from Ms Richter. I have enjoyed every one of her books. They are always gripping and exciting and this latest one didn't disappoint. The suspense held me and I couldn't put this book down. Yes, there is a romantic thread, but make no mistake, the author pulls no punches and this book should appeal to both sexes. Pam Richter has traveled and held a number of highly qualified posts and it shows. She writes with authority on a variety of matters, whether journeying to France, as our heroine does here, or exploring the dark twists of mind conditioning. Hence, although sometimes bloody and violent, her plots and her characters are always believable. If you haven't tried this author yet, I urge you to do so. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories is soon to be an audio book on Amazon and iTunes.

You can listen to the wonderful and talented narrator, Carly Robins, doing an excerpt here:

http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/blog.html

Isn't her French accent great? I'm so glad she agreed to do the book. It's now in the Validation Stage at Audible.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories now has 79 reviews. Here's one from the UK site.

5.0 out of 5 stars 
Good Read 
By yewtrees57

Format:Kindle Edition|Amazon Verified Purchase

I thoroughly enjoyed this book, couldn't put it down from start to finish. I would recommend this book to anyone who likes romance with a bit of suspense included.

___________
Thanks to the readers who take time to review books they like.
Pam

US: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088FUH02

UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Deadly-Memories-ebook/dp/B0088FUH02/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1339273013&sr=1-2


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm so excited. Deadly Memories is now an audio-book.

The wonderful actress, Carly Robins, narrates it. You can see it here: http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B00DP06B82

Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories - the price is reduced, so hope all will enjoy.



You can see it here on Kboards: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/

Thanks Kboards and all the great moderators,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadly Memories - Featured today at Kindle Books and Tips - http://www.fkbooksandtips.com/2013/07/29/more-free-discounted-book-offers-for-monday/

Reduced to .99 cents so I hope all will enjoy.



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

The price is reduced so I hope all will enjoy!

http://www.bookbasset.com/2013/08/10/what-she-cant-remember-might-kill-her-deadly-memories-by-pamela-m-richter/



Thanks for looking,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - a Bargain Book - Ebook Impresario*



It's $.99 today so I hope you all enjoy


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

It's at $.99 for a promo.  Hope you all enjoy.

Thanks for reviews!  New one:

5.0 out of 5 stars Outstanding mystery!
By Sarah L "Sarah" - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Deadly Memories is perhaps one of the best mysteries I've read this year! Very intense plot line and in depth character traits hook you into the story and keep wondering what's going to happen next.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to the readers who write reviews. Over 50 5-stars on Deadly Memories.



Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to the readers for reviews!  

5.0 out of 5 stars Outstanding mystery!
By Sarah L "Sarah" - See all my reviews
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)

Deadly Memories is perhaps one of the best mysteries I've read this year! Very intense plot line and in depth character traits hook you into the story and keep wondering what's going to happen next.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

UK review of Deadly Memories

5.0 out of 5 stars Good Read
By yewtrees57

I thoroughly enjoyed this book, couldn't put it down from start to finish. I would recommend this book to anyone who likes romance with a bit of suspense included

Thanks to readers for the reviews! So much appreciated.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, Pam! Congrats! How did you get so many reviews so fast? I've been contacting reviewers for my new release and really, I'm hearing crickets. Everyone's TBR's are ten miles long.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi belindaf - The book has been out since June, so it took some time.  I think a BookBub ad got lots of people who reviewed it.  I didn't send it out to any review or blog sites, like lots of authors seem to do successfully.  I've been sitting on 89 reviews for a while.  Can hardly wait to see 90!

BTW - I am not getting emails when someone responds to my subscribed threads--so sorry I didn't respond immediately belindaf.  I don't know why I'm not getting KBoard emails.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, again, for the response and congrats. That Book Bub is a force to be reckoned with, when you can get one.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories is on BookBub today*



Here's the link: http://www.bookbub.com/ebook-deals/deadly-memories-by-pm-richter--2

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks to readers who take the time to write reviews:



Here's the newest review.

5.0 out of 5 stars Whirlwind, January 14, 2014

This book is a whirlwind of plots and great characters. Even when you figure it out there are still little twists to keep you reading.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review

Deadly Memories, February 23, 2014
By Sue Walter - See all my reviews

On the seat of your chair from the beginning to end. After recovering from a car accident 6 months earlier Andy wonder if she is losing her mind as she wakes up every night with a nightmare and a severe headache. After agreeing to marry her best friend life becomes even more bizarre.



Thanks to reviewers - we authors appreciate you so much,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*First liners in the last few reviews*:

"On the seat of your chair from the beginning to end."

"A good book with a lot of turns in it."

"It was a good read."

"It's a good, fast-movng story with enough believable twists to keep me interested."

"This book is a whirlwind of plots and great characters."



Thanks to reviewers - you make the authors happy,
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - Book of The Day - eReader Cafe*



"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to the accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

UK review of Deadly Memories

5.0 out of 5 stars Good Read
By yewtrees57

I thoroughly enjoyed this book, couldn't put it down from start to finish. I would recommend this book to anyone who likes romance with a bit of suspense included

Thanks to readers for the reviews! So much appreciated.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories*



5.0 out of 5 stars Great reading, June 2, 2014
By C.William Willey (Dover, N.H. United States) - See all my reviews

Like Pam's other books, I couldn't put it down. Finished it one reading.It had a good story line and was entertaining.

I give Deadly memories a 5 star rating
____________________________________

Thanks to reviewers!
Pam


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Newest Review



5.0 out of 5 stars Well plotted, smartly paced, and likable characters
By Albert Verrill (Florida) - See all my reviews
(REAL NAME)

For me anyway, this is a five-star read. I liked the pacing of this novel, the plotting of this novel, and the characters in this novel. I also enjoyed the other novels I read by this author, each earning five-stars from me. Thank you. What more can I say? Keep on writing, keep on learning, and keep on living life to its fullest. Go for it.

_______________
Thanks to all the reviewers out there. This is the way to thank your authors!


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - It's $.99 for a promotion for another day.



Hope you all will enjoy this romantic thriller.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm very happy right now. I just went to my book and saw this!!!

My *100th review* for Deadly Memories.



5.0 out of 5 stars Five Stars
INTENSE
Published 17 minutes ago by Doug


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Latest Review - And many thanks to the kind readers who take the time to leave them.



You readers are the reason we write books. When you say you like one of our novels it means so much.

5.0 out of 5 stars A MUST READ, August 23, 2014
By Michelle Berry - See all my reviews

Great combination of romance and thriller which had me wanting more. Highly recommended reading


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Andrea is a real hick from the heartland when she arrives in Los Angeles, but she is bright and industrious and eventually has her own Real Estate business, which is fabulously profitable. Then she goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

359 pages - thriller/romance​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Imagine my surprise when I got this message:

Congratulations! Your book Deadly Memories has been selected as our BookWorks Book of the Week. You can see it featured on the bookworks.com homepage.

Deadly Memories has been selected from hundreds of submitted titles, as our featured Book of the Week. Our social media manager, Chance, will be promoting your book across our Twitter and Facebook pages as well over the next week.

How cool is that! Here's a link to the home page: http://www.bookworks.com/


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

I wrote this book 2 years ago.

Much research was done on Ebola.  The plot has a woman trapped in a deadly terrorist plot involving the use of Ebola Zeire, the most deadly thread virus.

Now the theme seems relevant.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - promoted on Kindle Books and Tips today.

Link to Kindle Books and Tips: http://fkbooksandtips.com/2014/11/13/free-discounted-kindle-book-offers-403/



It's reduced to $0.99


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.) *

Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - $.99 today* (promo at Free Kindle Books and Tricks)



*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - $.99 today*



*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

DEADLY MEMORIES



*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

DEADLY MEMORIES - $.99 today for a promotion

(110 reviews - 314 pages)



            

"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - It's $.99 for a promotion.



Hope you all will enjoy this romantic thriller.

Thanks for looking,
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*​
*It's a Thriller - also a Romance.*

There's an abduction, 
torture, 
a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, 
smuggling, 
a car crash
and a bombing.​
​
(359 pages) Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy.​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*

*It's a Thriller - also a Romance.*

There's an abduction, 
torture, 
a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, 
smuggling, 
a car crash,
and a bombing.



(359 pages) Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES - $.99 today.*



When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*​
*It's a Thriller - also a Romance.*

There's an abduction, 
torture, 
a woman marries the wrong man for the right reasons, 
smuggling, 
a car crash
and a bombing.​
​
(359 pages) Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy.​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*



When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

(359 pages) Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*



When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

(359 pages) Thanks for looking. Hope you enjoy.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - International Thriller/ Romance



When Andrea is in a car crash and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember about that night might kill her.

The locations are Malibu, California, and Paris, France.

359 pages.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - International Thriller/ Romance



When Andrea is in a car crash and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember about that night might kill her.

The locations for the novel are Malibu, California, and Paris, France.

359 pages.

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*

(111 reviews - 314 pages)



            

"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*DEADLY MEMORIES*

(111 reviews - 314 pages)



            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.​
This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - Thriller/Romance - Takes place in Malibu and Paris

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.​
This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - *99 cents for a promotion*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

312 pages

            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - *119 reviews on Amazon*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - *99 cents today for promo*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What really happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* - *Romantic Thriller*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​*118 reviews on Amazon*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* 
* it's 99 cents this week*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​*118 reviews on Amazon*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories* 
* it's 99 cents this week*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​*118 reviews on Amazon*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

(I wrote this novel about a terrorist plot using the Ebola Zeire thread virus - the most deadly form of Ebola. Hopefully this scenario never happens.)

*312 pages*​*118 reviews on Amazon*​
            ​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents*​
​
312 pages
122 reviews​
*Excerpt*
"She doesn't remember a thing," Rolph snapped into the phone.

Andrea froze. His back was turned away from her. He didn't know she was there, listening.

"It's been six months, for God's sake. If you harm one hair on her head, I'll contact the authorities. My father would be disgraced, but that will not deter me."

Now Andrea couldn't move. There was no doubt Rolph was talking about her. She wondered how his father, the French Ambassador, could be disgraced.

His voice modulated to a threatening whisper. "This is the end. Otherwise she goes directly into protective custody, and I spill my guts. You've lied to me, made me into a damned traitor, and I'm angry enough to do it out of spite."

Now Andrea knew there were secrets he was keeping from her. What did he mean about protective custody? Was she in danger? The one blank spot in her mind was a mysterious car crash six months ago. She didn't know how she had landed at the bottom of a cliff in the Santa Monica mountains of Los Angeles. She remembered the fabulous party in Beverly Hills that night, but try as she might, she couldn't remember the sequence of events leading to that accident.

Rolph's last words chilled her, "I have nothing to lose. I'm a dead man."

Thanks for looking
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories - 99 cents *​
​
312 pages
119 reviews​
Deadly Memories
When Andrea is in a car accident after a posh Hollywood party and can't remember how it happened, a chain of events enfolds, leading to her marriage to an Ambassador's son in France. But what she can't remember might kill her.

Thanks for looking
Pam​


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

*Deadly Memories*

​
*Synopsis:*
Andrea goes to a posh party in Beverly Hills, and ends up at the bottom of a cliff in a car crash.

This begins a series of events. She marries the wrong person for the right reasons, but he has secrets. Her terrible headaches tell her something she can't remember is putting her in danger. There is the beautiful wedding in France, but Andrea longs for the man she has loved for years.

What happened on the night of the car crash? Was it really an accident? Will Andrea finally understand in time to save her life?

Thanks for checking out Deadly Memories
Pam​
*312 pages*​*119 reviews on Amazon and thanks to reviewers. 4 reviews were recently removed, I don't know why.*​
            ​


----------

